# My new 15" Piraya, 14" Tern and 5" Peru HB



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Picture of my 15" Piraya compared to my 13" Tern


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Pic of all 3.. (left to right) 15" Piraya, 14" Tern, 13" Tern.. 5" Peru HB Rhom in the middle


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

The 2 Terns on the right for comparrison.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Last.. the Piraya compared to the 13" Tern


----------



## nWo (Jun 13, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

yeah good luck with that


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

very impressive!

the rhom can hold his own in with those beasts?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

holy sh*t, those are some f*cking massive pygos.









how long have you had that rhom in there and what size is the tank?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

The tank is a 240 gal.. the Rhom has been there for 2.5 weeks now, going on 3. I have a 20 gal tank with a 5-6 HB, they were in there together, but the 2 kept destroying the divider trying to kill off each other


----------



## Piranhaguy07 (Nov 30, 2003)

those are huge


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

how long are you going to keep them all together?


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

I thought you couldnt mix the species whats up?


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

chromeflames said:


> I thought you couldnt mix the species whats up?


 that's why i was asking


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yo Al, I gotta come check out your new additions! Congrats!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

welcome back bro..nice


----------



## cd3eznutzz (Jul 21, 2004)

clean your tank, nice fish.. makin me hungry


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks you guys..

Tank's clean, pixie.. Just that my 'lil sis took my digi cam and had to settle with my camera phone.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Nice looking!
Damn, those are some big ass p's!!!

I wouldnt have thought someone would have tried the mix, to loose a highback!

Nice p's!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

dahamnnn, so wuts the official thickness on that piraya, good god,

i see the fish catcher came through for ya


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Damn!







That rhom can really hold its own considering his tankmates are more than twice his size!


----------



## Mangingisda (Jul 17, 2004)

(M







E)<----just another dreamer...... damn nice P's men...those P's look crazy bro...what's their diet?....U should show us some passion on how they eat..live fish..







VIDEO


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

chromeflames said:


> I thought you couldnt mix the species whats up?


 You arent really supposed to mix species because it can be fatal. Rhomzilla is taking a calculated risk by putting these fish together.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Actually, these weren't from Ash. But the Piraya is a good 3" thick.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> chromeflames said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you couldnt mix the species whats up?
> ...


 Thanks Scott.







Yeah, there was a previous thread about this whole ordealCheck This Thread. As stated, its nothing I would advise or claim possible.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Gaddem!!!! pare, ang lupit ng collection mo!!!


----------



## saran (Jun 1, 2004)

nice pics.


----------



## darkness (Feb 14, 2004)

great fish. try and get ur cam back and get some better pix !!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

are you planning on keeping the rhom in there forever? or just until it starts showing aggression?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

f*cking monsters


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

RHOMZILLA IS BACK


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks again!!! Much props goes out to Big Dawg for the sale!!!! Since he's disassembled his shoal, Im in the run with another local member who'll be showing off his future monster shoal that Im already envious of.

The Rhom has established his territory even deeper, has his own spot that he chases the smaller Pygo's from, but still runs away from the bigger ones. Ill take a vid clip of the whole tank before I sell the Rhom. With him getting meaner and meaner, I dont want to risk any stressfull environment for the new guys.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

great stuff m8 how much on the rhom then ??

also whats this friends pygo like then massive or what ???/

R H O M Z I L L A you da M A N


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey those are nice. Damm big and nice looking. Esp the terns, the piraya has a nice color.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

jackburton said:


> great stuff m8 how much on the rhom then ??
> 
> also whats this friends pygo like then massive or what ???/


 Rhom's already sold









But the other shoal... Its from the same monster batch that mine came from. His is awesome due to that fact that its something I cant get a hold of and have been trying to aquirre forever!!! You'll see..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow awesome sized pygos. the rhom reminds me of that song "one of these things is not like the others, one of these does not quite belong"







.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

AMAZING!


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)




----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm not worthy.........


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Heres wishing you the besy of luch wit dat!!!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

jesus, thats big, id be afraid of keeping him with other fish cause he might get killed and he is so huge. also, that rhom is dead meat :rasp:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

illnino said:


> that rhom is dead meat :rasp:


 Actually no... he's running the tank and eatting with the Pygos. I have a feeding video of all them going after food as soon as its dropped off into the tank.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

*shaking fist in the air*


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> illnino said:
> 
> 
> > that rhom is dead meat :rasp:
> ...


 Once established in that tank, that rhom should have no problem holding its own, though like everything else with piranas, the unexpected happens. If the rhom stays, I suspect he will start nipping on the bigger pygos fins, especially at night or when its dark!! Either that will continue or one of the pygos will get fed up and take the rhom out!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

im in shock you have a rhom in there that long


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great collection 
love that group


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)




----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

ok I tried it!!!! to mix my black diamond and my four red bellies

they did good the first night

by the way they are all the same size 6 inch+

anyway the next day when I got home all four reds were hiding in the top corner and werent making any moves whatsoever

so I opened a beer and sat on the couch to observe

anytime the four reds even moved their eyeballs the black diamond took a super fast bite out of their ass

so yeah i separated them again

that sh*t dont work for me

damn


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Once established in that tank, that rhom should have no problem holding its own, though *like everything else with piranas, the unexpected happens*. If the rhom stays, I suspect he will start nipping on the bigger pygos fins, especially at night or when its dark!! Either that will continue or one of the pygos will get fed up and take the rhom out!


 Very true Gigante. As soon as the Rhom established his place, he'd only take it out on the smaller Ps (10"er) and would get out of the way for the bigger guys. Its only at night when I see the Rhom try strike attacks on everyone while they're asleep or not paying attention. Usually he ends up getting chased.



chromeflames said:


> ok I tried it!!!! to mix my black diamond and my four red bellies
> 
> they did good the first night
> 
> by the way they are all the same size 6 inch+


Thats the same mistake I did when I first did this experiment a yr ago. An Xingu Rhom and 7 RBs.. all the same size. Worked for 20 min, then had to take out the Rhom since the result was chunk of flesh from on of the RB's face.









This current menthod involved 10-15" Pygos and a smaller 6" Peru HB. I think its the aggression of the Rhom vs. the size of the Pygos which controls and balances out the power. Longest time has been a month with all of them together. But I wouldnt be surprised if one day if the Rhom was missing.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

im going to pick up my fish for my 16 foot tank...15 pygos/5 or so rhombs/5-10 spilos. mixed tank.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Looking good Al! I got to drop by to check out your tank!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> jackburton said:
> 
> 
> > great stuff m8 how much on the rhom then ??
> ...


Pics to come......


----------

